# how can i get my GE 4star plus pakage to pay for my transmission prob



## adrianftellez (Mar 13, 2008)

I Have a PROB. on my 04 Maxima se 60,000 miles. warrenty expies @ 100,000, and it doesent shift hard, all the time, only when i slow down under 20mph, then press the gas @ about 17mph. then it shifts hard. If i Press the gas stedy it will shift smoth. I Took it to a Nissan Dealer becouse I have a GE extended 4 star plus warrenty. And I figured sence all they work on is Nissan they would fix it or at least tell me what was wrong. but they told me it was the trani flued so $230 + $90 diognostic fee = $320 latter the mecanic said he added an additive, to the fluid so give it 2 or 3 weekes and it should get better well its been 3 weeks and about 2000 miles later and its still doing it. so i called them back and he remembers me and said ok just bring it in and we will run a diognostic ($90 + 50 mile drive) and see what we can do. So I take the car to a local shop and have the Mecanic go with me for a test drive ($0) and it only does it twise and not very hard so he tells me to let it get worse. becouse its gonna be hard to get it fixed under the warrenty. so does any one know what it is? is it the trani? can it be fixed by changing some gears? or something, or does the trani need replaced. and how do I get the warrenty to kick in? PLEASE HELP!! 

OTHER PROBLEMS WITH CAR: The rear defrost, does not work. it looks like they have put some costum tint on. maby they accidently disconected something, also the pasanger seat, is manual cloth and when reclined all the way back, it wont come up by itself, when lever is pulled. AC don't fill very cold. i just bought the car about a month ago. i suck at test driving i guess. or i have realy bad luck and everything went out @ once. LOL

sorry about the miss spelt words and punctuation.


----------

